# Dinosaur Ribs



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Going to do the last of the dinosaur ribs for supper today. I'll smoke them over post oak/hickory for a couple of hours & then finish them in the oven with some beef stock/wine (as I need to start tilling the potato area of the garden).

I plan on throwing in some carrots, onions, potatoes & celery later in the afternoon...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

For dessert I'm making an 'Old-Fashioned Bread Pudding'. I'm waiting for Mrs. Ranch to decide what kind of sauce she has a taste for...

And since I used up the rest of the bread for this I got another batch of bread dough rising.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

the problem with Dino ribs is there isn't any meat !! 
(the leftovers from a rib roast 
but they do make a good beef stew
and the bones are great for beef stock after they are roasted


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Jack, that's why I have 7 of them... Mrs. Ranch is a lil' gal & doesn't eat much, LOL!!! There will be plenty of veggies in with them & the leftovers will be the basis for soup tomorrow.










OK, the dinosaur ribs are done smoking & are now in the roasting pan along with the beef stock & red wine. I cubed up a decent sized kohlrabi & threw that in as well since they take the longest to cook. I'll toss in the rest of the veggies in about 90 minutes or so.

The bread pudding is done & does it smell good!!! I'm fixing to start making the bourbon sauce.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That looks fantastic! I did a version of those I stole from Guy Ferrari but twisted. Start'em on the grill then put in a Dutch oven and degraze with red wine and Veg and finish in oven. Awesome..

Almost like Osso Bucco.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is it done....


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Nicely Done!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks great, Ranch, and my kind of plate with more veggies than meat.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

ask your butcher for some chuck ribs, they are uncut 4 boners...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Forgot the picture of the finished bread pudding... It's as close to heaven on earth as a person can get!!!

Also, as I mentioned earlier, the 'leftovers' are a great basis for the beef/barley/vegetable soup. It will simmer for a few hours & then I'll add some shredded cabbage. Nothing like a hearty soup on a cool, windy day!!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Now, that's what I call a home cooked meal! Outstanding!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

great lookin' meal


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been buying beef finger ribs from HEB. They are the meaty half of the rib and about the size of a pork rib rack. 

They turn out nice.

BTW. Bread pudding sounds really good.


----------

